# 90 gallon show tank



## Dgjimbob (Jan 11, 2006)

Someone wants to sell me a 90 galon show tank for $150. The stand is also included. It is pretty cool, but is this a good price for it? The tank is in good condition and holds water fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would buy it. The old rule used to be $1/gallon, but usually the stand cost more than the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glasscages wants $150 just for the tank.


----------

